# TVR Tamora Paint



## robgraham17 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi new to the forums this has recently happened on my TVR Tamora, it has had panels resprayed but not in the last 3 years. Here are some pictures of the car. 































What's happened to the paint, and is there anything that can be done? I'm guessing is a respray?

Thanks


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Does it live under a car cover? If so this is the result of trapped moisture. I had there same on my mustang. Others will shoot me down for this, but i will NEVER use a car cover again for this exact reason.

Respray is the only fix I'm afraid, and then look for a carcoon for safety


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Looks like moisture under the paint. Do you leave it covered outside?
Could be caused by the cover, or primer not being dry enough or even moisture in the air supply. I had something similar on my car a few years ago and it was a respray job


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I looked at a job in the summer that had been covered in a damp garrage and it had trapped moisture and bloomed the paint in large patches all over ! It was like when the hardner in body filler bleeds through,in long oval patches ! The guy was gutted as it needed a full repaint and a bare metal one at that most likely ! 
Its hard to say exactly if its down to the paint job or it been covered but if a car is covered it does trap moisture especially if it has no heat and a fresh/warm air circulation in there ! 
Do you know who painted the car ? Maybe go see them and not mention its covered ?


----------



## CP996 (May 5, 2010)

I was told this happens when moisture gets into the paint during respraying.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I agree with the above, but from memory (I've never worked on a tvr) these are fibreglass shells??

I'd guess the fibreglass has bloomed.


----------



## CP996 (May 5, 2010)

I was told that this happens when moisture gets under the paint during respraying. The bubbles may take years to come through.


----------



## robgraham17 (Nov 30, 2014)

The car was covered, and left in a shaded part of the drive down the side of the house. I have kept the cover off since posting this which has helped, but looks like I'll be needing a respray. 
Yes they are fibreglass bodies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

full paint job that sucks, but now you have to do it are you going for the same color ?


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Is the damage all over the car, or just n the refinished panels?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Fibre glass is porous - it can hold moisture.
If the car was covered any moisture trapped within the car/cover would attack the paint - either from the outside working it's way in, or (and more likely) from the inside working it's way through the panel to the outside.

It's strongly recommended that before re-spraying fibre glass panels are put through oven bake cycle to drive out any moisture before work commences.


----------

